# Como puedo hacer q un robot se mueva cierta distancia en una direccion??



## cyberman123 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola a todos...

La cuestion es la siguiente, necesito q un robot se mueva una distancia en una direccion luego q gire 90 grados y q avance otra distancia en esa direccion... mi pregunta es: ¿como puedo decirle al robot q avance por ejemplo 10 cm y despues pare?.. ¿Se puede hacer esto con motores q no sean paso a paso?

Muchas gracias por cualquier información q me puedan dar


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

Conociendo el diámetro de las ruedas calculas cuanto avanza en función de las vueltas que da la rueda.
Si cuentas 1 pulso por cada giro de la rueda la precisión de posicionamiento es mínima, si cuentas varios pulsos por cada giro la mejoras.
Para esto NO necesitas un motor PAP


----------

